# kemono art style discussion//does my art look "kemono"?



## schwa16 (Jul 25, 2017)

general questions:
what do you like about kemono?
do you try to draw kemono-style art; if yes then show it-
who are your favourite kemono artists?

i like
Userpage of eppao -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of cotora -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of dragoon86 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of talilly -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of kemo-kiu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of puinkey -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Kameloh [pixiv]
Lokey. [pixiv]
みもり虫 [pixiv]
Lyc [pixiv]


personal question:
does my art look "kemono"?
this picture or any of these..  :
Artwork Gallery for schwa16 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
//any kind of critiques are welcome too-


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 26, 2017)

-bump-


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 26, 2017)

'Kemono' art style derives from kemonomimi, or 'beast ear'. It refers to artwork that feature characters having beast ears while looking mostly human. In this case, your art style does have this trait to it.


----------



## Lamipelt (Jul 26, 2017)

With it being kemono, I have to say your art is giving me a final fantasy vibe and I love it.


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 26, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> 'Kemono' art style derives from kemonomimi, or 'beast ear'. It refers to artwork that feature characters having beast ears while looking mostly human. In this case, your art style does have this trait to it.



oh thats not what I meant

well maybe it´s not that known at FA but I meant kemono as specific art style that is known at some offsite forums.

this link somewhat helps to describe what i meant (though its a bit outdated and the image example there is poor) Kemono - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lamipelt said:


> With it being kemono, I have to say your art is giving me a final fantasy vibe and I love it.


that´s interesting, though what part exactly does it?
//ty


----------



## Lamipelt (Jul 26, 2017)

schwa16 said:


> that´s interesting, though what part exactly does it?
> //ty


I'd have to say it would be the facial layout as well as the coloring and body proportions.


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lamipelt said:


> I'd have to say it would be the facial layout as well as the coloring and body proportions.


oh i see what you meant!


----------



## cactusqueen (Aug 4, 2017)

omg your colors are so good, I rlly like them!


----------



## schwa16 (Aug 5, 2017)

cactusqueen said:


> omg your colors are so good, I rlly like them!


oh thank you ;w;


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 5, 2017)

Kemono is my favorite sub-genre (for lack of a better word...) of furry art. Sketchy and painterly styles are my favorites so yours certainly qualifies! Very cute!


----------



## Tytysi (Aug 6, 2017)

I love kemono but for whatever reason, my hands just can't seem to produce it. I stick to a more classic chibi style when I draw cheebs.







Yours definitely fit the bill better than mine!


----------



## schwa16 (Aug 7, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Kemono is my favorite sub-genre (for lack of a better word...) of furry art. Sketchy and painterly styles are my favorites so yours certainly qualifies! Very cute!


Ty; ooh your comics also give a kemono vibe, that´s so cool!
When I read doujins or just furry comics I prefer kemono ones but I'm way too lazy to draw them myself ^^`


----------



## schwa16 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tytysi said:


> I love kemono but for whatever reason, my hands just can't seem to produce it. I stick to a more classic chibi style when I draw cheebs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm I think there are some kemono-ish traits on your drawing example like the shape of head and eyes. I think it´s actually quite common to like some art style but use another one, sometimes when I draw humans in anime-ish style I wish I could have stylised them differently...

When I first started drawing furry characters I used more generic and realistic style and getting out of it was really uncomfortable so my first "kemono" drawings looked really strange to me and even now I feel occasionally really uncertain about it


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 7, 2017)

schwa16 said:


> Ty; ooh your comics also give a kemono vibe, that´s so cool!


Thanks. i like to keep a simplistic style but i can get pretty painterly too. The style i use for my comic is specific to my FA account. You could say i use other styles under different screen names. Sometimes i like to mix things up but my comic is strictly cartoony kemono. At least that's what i shoot for so i'm happy to hear that feedback.

Technically speaking, "kemono" in most cases is _traditionally_ an Asian pop art style but the word is literally just "beast people", so technically any such character can be "kemono" regardless of art style. Like how "anime" refers to literally ANY animation in Japanese; even western cartoons. "Kemono" is far more objective than the generalization of "anime" in art circles but literally speaking, Bugs Bunny is "kemono" to Japanese. -But yeah, i know what you mean. After all, i tag my own art as kemono.


----------

